# Urgent Help: Hydor Theo 50W overheating Pico.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I woke up to 88f this morning. I have noted slight heating increase so I kept decreasing the therm, it would lower it but now its as low as it goes and as hot as it gets (possibly hotter but I am not gonna push it) 

What do I do?

I have confirmed temp issue with a glass therm to ensure it is not a digital glitch. I am worried about having to keep the heater off. Worried about overheating the fish - especially the fish. 

All I have at the moment is a betta heater - one that increased ambiant about 5°


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I think its safer to let the tank cool down while you run off to get another heater than to cook it with the current one.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't run off to get another heater. I have to mail order it because A: no car and B: no local easy to get to shops and C: migriane prevents me from most activity today. The best I have is a betta heater. Hydor is out and I am allowing the temp to drop for now and seeing how low it drops before I use the betta heater.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I think the betta heater might be ok depending on what your room temp is. 5 degrees may be all you need to keep the tank at a healthy temp.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just want to see what it does in a tank before I add it while letting the other cool. 

I am going through my spares of everything and seeing if I have a spare that is suitable.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am gonna probably order a 25 watt and hope this betta thing works in the mean time. How cool is tolerable for reefs? I mean it can't always be fully constant in the ocean?


----------

